

Cancer: The Emperor of All Maladies - tim_sw
http://video.pbs.org/program/story-cancer-emperor-all-maladies/

======
ghouse
Worldwide, one in seven deaths is due to cancer; cancer causes more deaths
than AIDS, tuberculosis, and malaria combined. 8.2 million people a year.

Cancer is the second leading cause of death in the US.

[http://www.cancer.org/acs/groups/content/@research/documents...](http://www.cancer.org/acs/groups/content/@research/documents/document/acspc-044738.pdf)

